# Zama carb repair



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would suggest to everyone, go to zamacarb.com and walbro.com and (READ and UNDERSTAND) their instructions for cleaning their carbs.
Has anyone replaced the nozzle and check valves in these small carbs, I see a tool kit is about $30 for 7 tools(ZTK-101), the nozzle and check valve is about $3(A007151). The replacement carb is $100+,(C1U-S41,A),(C1U-S63A). Just a thought, since I destroyed a S41 out of frustration(over clean, over blow,over clean, over blow), if you leave a carb in a ultra-sonic cleaner too long(not recommended by the mfg) and if you leave a carb in bath cleaner(not recommended by the mfg) and you use high pressure air(not recommended by the mfg), you can blow the check valve right on out of that little fella. It comes out like a little black goo dot. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah i heard that you should not use no more than 25psi air pressure. Stihl says not to use carb cleaner.Techs are to use brake cleaner crc brakeleen spray cleaner. It has i forget the ingredient in it it starts with a t tethe ah i forget the ingredient.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I have always used brake parts cleaner in the past, however I got very frustrated with this carb and decided to go the "Kill the ant with a sledgehammer" method. I think the check valve was probably bad anyway. Have a good one. Geo


----------

